# turning off defibrillator



## Kpalinkas91582 (Mar 13, 2012)

Patient came into the office today to get his defibrillator turned off. We have never done this in the office. Is there a code we should be billing? I can't find anything.
Thanks!


----------



## janamed2000 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is this in preparation for a procedure? If so, look at code 93287. It can be reported two times when both pre- and post procedure procedure are performed


----------

